# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Skyrim High res patch and saturation mod.

## Freefall552

I just wanted to share some nice mods I jsut found with everyone.

Saturation mod: FXAA Post Process Injector at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Whiterun High res patch: Chris2012s HQ Texture Pack Whiterun and Furniture WIP at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Realistic water: Realistic Water Textures 1 Point 5b at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

HD Landscape retexture: Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

[spoiler][/spoiler]

This is one of the saturation pre fixes.

----------


## Narudan

I'm using it and its awesome.

----------


## InternetExplorer

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Narudan

High Res textures!


2k Textures

Realistic Water! (not really, I don't see much difference so I don't use it)
Realistic Water Textures at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

----------


## Freefall552

Someone just released a landscape hd retexture. Looks sick. Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

Narudan. Look at the waterfalls with realistic water textures. Looks pretty neat.

----------

